# Wo eigene Spielesammlung katalogisieren bzw. darüber austauschen?



## brazzjazz (30. August 2014)

*Wo eigene Spielesammlung katalogisieren bzw. darüber austauschen?*

Eine recht schöne Nacht allerseits,

ich vermisse so etwas wie das IMDB der Spiele, wo man eigene Listen erstellen kann und z. B. seine Lieblingsfilme sammeln kann oder seine Filmesammlung notieren kann. Metacritic ist da leider sehr dürftig. Bis auf Spiele bewerten geht da (noch) nichts. Gibt es andere Seiten im Netz wo man seine eigenen Spiele irgendwo in eine Liste packen kann und sich dann mit anderen vergleichen kann, was sie am besten finden, was sie am meisten gespielt haben etc.?

Danke!


----------

